# Dry enzyme



## Bradgc (22/8/15)

I haven't yet tried using the dry enzyme yet, but I was wondering if it changes the flavor at all?
And would dextrose be the lowest carb sugar available?


----------



## Yeastfridge (24/8/15)

Yes it would change the taste. Less sweetness so would seem drier, more bitter, less mouthfeel/body. Maybe more boozy tasting if you just stick to your usual recipe because you will have more alcohol. 
Any sugar added (dextrose or glucose, assuming this is at bottling) will turn into alcohol so they will be roughly the same 'carb". 
If you're gluten/barley/carb sensitive then fair enough, if you're just trying to drink low carb for your health I would do some more research - AFAIK the carbs make up a small amount of energy in beer, it's mostly the alcohol that will make you fat.


----------



## SJW (24/8/15)

Not worth or rather no need to use if you are doing all grain, as a cool mash will have a similar effect. With kits though, from memory LME and DME are pretty dextrinous and tend to finish a light high gravity wise. So in that case a little dry enzyme would be ok for a dryer beer.


----------



## donald_trub (24/8/15)

I used it once when I figured out my thermometer was off by 8 degrees and I was mashing in the mid-70s... my beer reached FG at about 1.022. I used the dry enzyme and it did the trick and got me down to about 1.007 or so. It ended up being a bloody nice beer. That's the only situation I'd use it for - trying to save a batch.


----------

